# Simmons College Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Officer
Institution:
*Simmons College*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/06/2017

Type:
Full Time

The Simmons College Public Safety Officers (PSO) work in a team based environment to support the mission, goals and objectives of Simmons College and the Simmons College Public Safety Department. PSO's are *non-sworn departmental members* and are assigned to both patrol and dispatcher functions. PSO's must have the ability to obtain and maintain certification as Public Safety Communications Officers, as well as other certifications which may be required by the Director of Public Safety/Chief of Police.

*Patrol Assignments*


PSO's are expected to observe and report unsafe conditions and/or suspicious activity immediately when assigned to patrol functions;
Patrol Simmons College residential and academic campuses to deter crime and to observe and report abnormalities, suspicious activity, and facility maintenance issues.
Respond to calls for service; provide walking escorts to community members; assist police operations as directed; act as general public safety agents of the College, searching for and correcting hazards, violations of safety and security rules; conduct inspections of public safety equipment such as lighting, emergency telephones, detex alarms, door ajar alarms, panic alarms, fire extinguishers, AED's, first aid kits, etc.;
 Provide and restrict access to College facilities by conducting locking and unlocking operations as needed.
*Dispatch Assignments*


Take emergency and routine calls for service, record the details of the calls, dispatch appropriate public safety or other resources, and provide the details of those calls to responding officers. Demonstrate working knowledge and application for all relevant Rules and Procedures, Standard Operating Procedures, and Emergency Response Protocols relevant to their duties and responsibilities as Dispatchers;
Interact with and monitor a variety of electronic database systems as end users, to include Computer Aided Dispatch, Video Insight- IP Video based surveillance system, PTZ Cameras, IPARC, Bosch-Telex, C*Cure, ARMS, Web RMV, Criminal Justice Information Systems (CJIS), Datacard ID Works, DataTel, Workday;
Support all College departments, particularly Residential and Student Life and Buildings and Grounds.
Communicate with the Boston Police Department (BPD), Boston Fire Department (BFD) and Boston Emergency Medical Services (BEMS), and other relevant Federal, State and Local enforcement and safety/security related agencies that provide for the public safety on campus and in the immediate surrounding areas;
Responsible for important emergency and routine notifications to a variety of College and outside officials, including the Public Safety command staff, Buildings and Grounds staff, Student and Residential Life staff; Health Center and Counseling staff, BPD, BFD, and BEMS as well as dispatchers at other area colleges;
Monitor all security and life safety systems on campus to assure that they operate properly and to respond as needed.
*Event Support & Shift Coverage*


Provide shift coverage and work additional hours when needed;
Support campus events and other campus wide activities.
*Key Skills & Competencies*

Confidentiality
In the performance of their duties, but particularly when dispatching, PSO's routinely interact with persons in distress and are often provided with information that is not intended to be public, for a variety of reasons. PSO's are required to maintain the confidentiality of information that is received during the course of their duties, i.e., criminal investigations, healthcare / other privacy laws, policies, and/or procedures, etc.

Customer Service Supporting the Community
PSOs are often the connection to the Simmons College Community for visitors, callers, other agencies, and vendors. They are expected to be professional at all times and comply with the policies and procedures of the department and the college, while providing excellent customer service. They are expected to help solve problems or direct people to the appropriate person who can assist them. As such, PSO duties would at times include assignment to the Simmons Hall security booth on the Residence campus.

Adaptability
PSOs are operating in a dynamic public safety environment and are expected to adjust to changing circumstances and respond to a variety of calls for services. Circumstances dictating, PSOs will be assigned other duties as necessary for the safe and efficient operation of the Public Safety Department.

Instructions to Applicants: Please submit a resume and cover letter with your application.

As a College committed to diversity, Simmons encourages applications broadly. Simmons is an equal opportunity employer and is committed to continuing to develop a more diverse faculty, staff, student body and curriculum.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Talent and Human Capital Strategy
Simmons College

Online App. Form:
https://simmons.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/Simmons-Careers/job/Main-Campus---Boston-MA/Public-Safety-Officer_R02462-1

Simmons is committed to excellence in education and employment through diversity.


----------

